# Emotions?



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

Since I'm new to this I was wondering if birds, like dogs or cats, have the ability to sense if you're upset/sad/whatever. My cat used to come up and comfort me when I was upset.

Though from what I can tell, Albus can't.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe they can, But like all animals its alot easier for the to tell with body language as well as well as the "tone" in which you say things around them.

Every human gives off "evergy" which is essentially your vibe or "emotion" your emmiting, most animals are also very aware of how your energy is (ie: when your scared around a dog, they pick this up very quickly and will either, target you, or move away from you because you are "unstable" to them) Ether or not birds can is a mystery, i mean there have been no studies done about it, It would be interesting to see what others have to say, Personally, i believe they can, but its very limited.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmm i havent really noticed but if i feel down i always go to them for a cuddle, my bunnys aswell


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

My hen tiel, Nobby, always knew when I was upset. She became really snuggly and used to kiss my tears away 
Sar


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sar said:


> My hen tiel, Nobby, always knew when I was upset. She became really snuggly and used to kiss my tears away
> Sar


Awww bless


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cinnamon and Fuzzy know when I'm upset, Fuzzy will come hunt me down and then sit on me until I get over myself and pet him. Cinnamon will sit with me all day if I wanted her to.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you're fearful or anxious it's likely that your birds will be too, since they think you're reacting to some danger that they can't see. If you calm down the birds probably will too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

tielfan said:


> If you're fearful or anxious it's likely that your birds will be too, since they think you're reacting to some danger that they can't see. If you calm down the birds probably will too.


 I never knew that


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my older cat, jessie is very in tune.... tsuka is a little bit. some days...


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Clyde usually gets grumpy with me when I'm gone too much and have to spend less time with him. But my father died last week and i was gone a lot, first while Dad was in the hospital, sitting with him, and then doing all those things you have to do like make arrangements and comfort my mother and run errands and all that, and when I was home briefly, Clyde was NOT grumpy. He knew something was wrong, and he was quiet and affectionate and gave me lots of kisses. He's my appendage, but even Jade, who isn't very tame, sat on the couch and preened my hair, and Freddie would just fluff up and sit very close to my face and grind his beak. They weren't at all demanding -- and they usually are demanding and spoiled -- and all three of them just knew I needed them to be sweet. My dogs were like that, too. 

Birds have emotions. They love, hate, get jealous, get angry, get silly, get happy, just like anybody.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

ALL animals,including insects..have the ability to feel emotions.They show it in different ways.It's been proven time& time again,so yup! They certainly do.  They react to their environment,people in it,surroundings,scenario's,just like any human would 

A bit off topic,but...it's been rumoured chickens sometimes show "psychic abilities"...odd eh?
I'm not sure if I TOTALLY believe the whole "psychic" thing in general,but I love weird facts


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

xMissy-Rayne said:


> ALL animals,including insects..have the ability to feel emotions.They show it in different ways.It's been proven time& time again,so yup! They certainly do.  They react to their environment,people in it,surroundings,scenario's,just like any human would
> 
> A bit off topic,but...it's been rumoured chickens sometimes show "psychic abilities"...odd eh?
> I'm not sure if I TOTALLY believe the whole "psychic" thing in general,but I love weird facts


Actually, Missy-Rayne, whether you call it "psychic" or "sixth-sense", I believe that animals do have a strong ability to "sense" things.  All living beings are equipped with it because it's vital to survival, just that we human beings have been "civilized" for so long that we have pretty much lost our "psychic abilities" or "sixth-sense", but some people still have it 
(unfortunately I'm not one of those people ). Sometimes my Sunny can sense me at the door before I even put the key into the hole and he would start chirping. Is it because he heard my footsteps or because he "sensed" it? I don't know. And animals are known to be able to predict disasters and there have been many stories of animals leading their owners away from a dangerous zone just before the building collapsed or whatever. So if you have pets chained up, and one day they go bezerk for no apparent reasons, what you should do is release them, and if they start running then you'd better run after them!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Annie iv watched something years ago about dogs trained up to help this woman to bark at her before she would black out and collapse, just few mins before, i think they are amazing


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

This may sound creepy, but one day my dog was in the living all by himself Which is very weird for him to do, he usually stays with us. Anyway, we heard him barking and went in to see what he was barking at and nothing was there. The funny thing is that when you walked up the stairs fear just hit us and we had no idea why. We weren't scared of anything, but for some reason it was there. You know when you feel like someone's watching you, but no one's there? That feeling...so creepy. But our family believes in the spirit world, in other words, two realms are in the universe. Both created by God, the spirit realm where He resides and the flesh where we are. Since demons were sent down to earth, we believe they still are here. So we pretty much knew it was like a spirit of fear. Now please don't get offended at me, I'm just saying my opinion, I'm not trying to attack or put down anybody else's.

We also believe that because of Adam's sin, people have lost their connection with God, but because animals are sinless and innocent (they didn't sin), they can still see into the spiritual realm. So I believe, all of them can sense things and realize when we are up and down.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I do believe in ghosts and everything that is spooky lol
My mams house a few years back i seen a shadow of a man in my mams bedroom while i was coming out the bathroom
Another time her house alarm was going off during the night and i was shouting at her and telling her but she said go back to sleep, next morning i told her and she said she never herd a thing
Another time was a man whispered in my ear which i totally freaked out
Also few weeks ago a mini trampoline that was on the stairs came crashing onto me while i was at the bottom of it, mam said it happened to her a few times.
My dogs growl into thin air and bark, yep all at my mams house.
It stopped for a lengh of time since my son was there and since he is 13 its starting again


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

lperry82 said:


> Annie iv watched something years ago about dogs trained up to help this woman to bark at her before she would black out and collapse, just few mins before, i think they are amazing


Yeah I've seen it on TV too lperry82, some dogs are trained so that when their owner who has epilepsy is about to have a seizure/blackout, they will alert the owner so he/she can quickly lie down somewhere to make sure he/she doesn't get hurt in the process. How on earth dogs can sense a seizure coming on, I have no clue!!! And I read this story in Chicken Soup that this lady had a dog who was really, really well-mannered and obedient. One day the dog was acting really out of character and ran towards her and knocked her over. As she fell down, she felt something inside her body that was "not right" so she had some tests done to check it out. It turned out she had a malignant tumour growing inside her which would have been too late if she had waited any longer, but because it was discovered early, she was able to have it successfully removed.  How on earth the dog sensed it, only the dog would know!!! And the most amazing part is, how would the dog know to knock her over like that? Anyway you are right, I think animals are amazing and can definitely sense a lot more than we can...


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

Annie said:


> Actually, Missy-Rayne, whether you call it "psychic" or "sixth-sense", I believe that animals do have a strong ability to "sense" things.  All living beings are equipped with it because it's vital to survival, just that we human beings have been "civilized" for so long that we have pretty much lost our "psychic abilities" or "sixth-sense", but some people still have it


Nono I don't mean in that way...I strongly believe in that myself  Same thing with people,but I think 'some' people are just attention getters..there HAVE been REAL psychics who helped solve crimes .

But,on tv before there was this guy & he was so positive his chickens were psychic,in an unnatural way...they picked lotto numbers.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha a bit like Paul the Octopus (may he rest in peace)


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> Clyde usually gets grumpy with me when I'm gone too much and have to spend less time with him. But my father died last week and i was gone a lot, first while Dad was in the hospital, sitting with him, and then doing all those things you have to do like make arrangements and comfort my mother and run errands and all that, and when I was home briefly, Clyde was NOT grumpy. He knew something was wrong, and he was quiet and affectionate and gave me lots of kisses. He's my appendage, but even Jade, who isn't very tame, sat on the couch and preened my hair, and Freddie would just fluff up and sit very close to my face and grind his beak. They weren't at all demanding -- and they usually are demanding and spoiled -- and all three of them just knew I needed them to be sweet. My dogs were like that, too.
> 
> Birds have emotions. They love, hate, get jealous, get angry, get silly, get happy, just like anybody.


aww. thanks.


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

But I know what you mean. Before the bad tsunami a couple years ago (I forget where :x) I heard that animals had gone to higher ground before it happened. So they knew.

I also too believe that animals can see things we can't. I personally believe in ghosts but have nothing to go on (never seen one). 

We used to say we had a 'ghost cat' in the other house because we would hear meowing and our cat was fast asleep, not making any noise.

When I'm upset, my dog gives me a particular look that she only gives me when I'm upset, and sniffs my face but that's about it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I must say i think dogs are better with the emotions they know when to give you a cuddle when you are down and they kinda cheer you up


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

These things can be explained without assuming anything about psychic powers. Animals have different sensory abilities than we do. Some have much better sight, hearing, and/or ability to smell so they pick up on things that we can't detect. They're also more attuned to nature and more alert for danger than we are, making them even more likely to respond to signals that we don't notice. 

There are biochemical changes when a human is about to have a seizure and it's not surprising that a dog can smell it. Tsunamis and earthquakes are preceded by subtle vibrations. We don't notice it but the animals do. 

Animals can easily learn the difference between different people's footsteps or the sound of their car. My birds do this, they shriek when I come home but not for anyone else.

Natural phenomena like infrasound and variations in the electromagnetic field can literally mess with the heads of humans, causing visual disturbances and/or temporary disruptions of brain functioning that can make the most sensible person think they've witnessed something supernatural. Animal brains are similar enough to ours that these events can probably disrupt their behavior too.

Here's an example of the effects of infrasound: http://www.skepdic.com/infrasound.html

Here's an article on electromagnetic fields and ghost-like hallucinations: http://www.assap.org/newsite/articles/Magnetic ghosts.html

Here's another one that's interesting because different people with no previous knowledge of haunting and no connection to each other tended to hear the same thing (a crying child) in the same location (a bed in a "haunted" castle). It was found that the bed was the center of a large distortion in the local magnetic field. http://www.assap.org/newsite/htmlfiles/MADS haunted bed.html


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

very interesting, thanks!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Siobhan, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess I got my answer to this tonight. I was watching The Lovely Bones again tonight and it makes me bawl EVERY TIME and I had Albus out when I started bawling and he just went under my chin and was letting me pet his back without biting me, which is unusual for him. And he was cocking his head.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love when they tilt there head always make me smile


----------

